# Just getting into simple woodturning info needed



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Greetings.
I recently purchased a new Rikon mini lathe for turning cork handles for my custom rods. I also purchased a Nova G3 chuck with 4 jaws as a promotional sale. I am wanting to get into some simple woodturning and need some info. I was looking at Woodcraft for some lathe tools for cutting/shaping wood but noticed that a set was rather expensive. What would ya'll recommend for the beginner just getting started in reference to tools. Also, where can I get info on just starting out, any good books, etc,etc. Remember I am green at this. Any information will be appreciated.

Thanks,

Pods


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Pods,
Woodcraft has a great inventory of information on different wood turning projects. I started out with a company out of Philladelphia, PA,named Penn State Industries. Pens were my priority and what I learned started with their DVD on pen turning. Pen turning is a great place to learn how to turn.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/sales-tools-instructions.html


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks FT. Do you know where I can purchase some inexpensive lathe tools? I was thinking Lowes, harbor Freight, etc, etc,.

Thanks,

Pods


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Over at Harbor Freight they have a set of 7 (I think) tools. It has gouges, skews and a parting tool. I bought this set several years ago when I got into turning. I still use them. I think it's 60 or so for the set. there was a cheaper set half the price but I didn't like it.. I would reccomend getting a Wolverene sharpener. That with a good grinder is the best way (IMHO) to keep them sharp and keep the right bevel. I have picked up some tools here and there each one was the same price or more than my starter set. I still use my starter set majority of the time.Harbor Freight also has some live centers and jachobs chucks that are #2 MT that are inexpensive and work well. I have these as well.....I like Harbor Freight...Although everytime I go there I want Chinese food.....
http://www.turntex.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=55
You may already have the above link, Curtis has some great cactus reel seats. 
Hope this helps............


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Welcome

To start out harbor freight has a low end set to tools
http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-wood-lathe-turning-tool-kit-3793.html

for a little more $ I have a set of these from HF
http://www.harborfreight.com/8-piece-high-speed-steel-wood-lathe-chisel-set-47066.html

been using them for years and they work very well....just keep them sharp

lot of good info on youtube...search wood turning, lathe, pen making ect all will bring up goodies

if you order material and supplies from pennstate, they offer a free dvd
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DVD.html

Ask questions in here, we will do our best to answer.

I am a member of the International Pen Makers Association
http://www.penturners.org/forum/index.php
There is a nice library with great info inside. Kinda like 2cool but for penmakers LOL I view the site everyday. One thing to notice there is the two types of penmakers. The Hobbiest and the Pros. Most will answer any questions and are friendly. Some of the pros will not share. They do this for a living. Hobbiest pens are $50-$150....a Pros will be in the $500+ LOL They are usually quick to point out they don't do this as a hobby. I don't blame them, they have a lot invested so they need to protect themselves. Mesquiteman even had one of his ideas jacked. That is just money out of his pocket. Mesquiteman is the moderator.

But you know 2cool, we are laid back...unless you get on the bluewater or fly fisherman boards LOL Then the hobby vs pro rules go back into effect LOL


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I am sure Harbor Freight has them. I am still using my beginners set that I got with my lathe from PSI. Just keep an edge on them and you should be in good shape.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

lol when I started the reply, no one else was here.....slow and cold


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

PSI has some Benjamin brand tools that are great tools. I second the HF tools either set to start out with. Be sure and get something to sharpen them with. Get the white wheels for the grinder. They don't get the steel so hot.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the input. This is the kind of info I needed. Appears the HF would be a good starter set for the beginner. I also need some wood stock to turn, any suggestions. Can you just use a small piece of wood like a 2x2 or something of the sort? Thanks again.

Pods


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Where you located? I bet we can load you up with free wood to turn. If your in the Houston area.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

You can cut a 2x4 into 2x2 pieces to start just to turn something. Then, there is plenty of good wood round that can be used free. Pecan, hackerry, elm, mesquite, and many other local species that can be had free are good turning wood to learn on.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

And what Bobby said too...


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Bobby,
Thanks for the offer. I live in Victoria. 

Pods


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Pods...welcome to the basement. There's a TON of info and help down here so just ask away. If you are in the Victoria area...you should check out their local woodturners group.
Looks like they have a meeting coming up on the 4th. Check 'em out. jim

http://stwt.org/


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Pods..like Bobby and FF said.. PM me with a mailing address and I'll fire off a box of ready cut blanks for you to practice on.. I'm up to my neck in blanks that the guys here have sent me...

the other jim


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> Pods..like Bobby and FF said.. PM me with a mailing address and I'll fire off a box of ready cut blanks for you to practice on.. I'm up to my neck in blanks that the guys here have sent me...
> 
> the other jim


I should be headed down south the weekend before Christmas. I go right thru Victoria on 59 so. I you want I could bring some blanks I have and we could meet up.
Jim I'd be happy to stop by the "double wide" and pick up what ya have and take with me.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Liftologist,
If it is not to much trouble I will take you up on it. Just let me know when you will be coming thru and I will definately take a few. Also, I think the wife and I will be in Sugarland next weekend so if that would be more convenient just let me know. Thanks for all the info and help with the blanks. I will be in touch.

Pods


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

X2 on the Harbor Freight. Not bad tools for the money and will cover most anything you do for a while.


----------

